
Show HN: Stackkup – Don't let tabs slow the browser down - blader_johny
http://beta.stackkup.com/#/guide
======
craftoman
Make it open source so I can host it on my own server. Why should I ever send
you my browsing data? That's the most valuable thing to marketing companies
and don't underestimate your greediness levels. I would probably sell then
myself and get a new car.

------
_august
I just installed [http://tabagotchi.com/](http://tabagotchi.com/) and it seems
to be keeping me in check from keeping too many unnecessary tabs open.

~~~
blader_johny
That is a good way to tackle from the behavioral side! It has a mascot too!

------
whydoineedthis
thought it was a problem with mobile, but nope, just a bit broken. The "View
our Getting Started video here:" doesn't have a link to anywhere. Could
understand what this did by itself. Was asking me to past links....what links?
I thought it was a tab manager of sorts. good luck!

~~~
blader_johny
Sorry for the miscommunication. The video is uploaded now. You may copy
bookmarks from your bookmarks manager and paste them into the box.

------
whydoineedthis
Doesn't display well on mobile. How is it different than workona?

~~~
blader_johny
Stackkup focuses on organizing by context (e.g. articles on a specific topic)
so that content curation could work best without having to assign
"workspaces". Tags can already be its own workspace. On the other hand,
Workona, is more on workflow collaboration. Their extension is pretty neat!

